# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Reals, synthetic characters based on real-life people, Hour One Ltd., Tel Aviv, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - Hour One Ltd.

hourone.ai/#home-sec4

reals.ai

----------


## Airicist

Panel: AI generated characters

Jun 2, 2019




> Machines + Media: Thursday, May 23, 2019
> Sponsored & Hosted by Bloomberg
> 
> In the near future, characters, brands and other digital media entities will be animated by artificial intelligence. Interactions with these AI characters will produce highly personalized experiences. This panel discussion will consider the state of the art for developing AI interactions, with a focus on what is now possible, and what gaps exist researchers and entrepreneurs who seek to build solutions. With speakers:
> 
> Oren Aharon, CEO & Founder, Hour One
> 
> Mitu Khandaker, CEO, Glow Up Games
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hour One raises $5M Seed to generate AI-driven synthetic characters from real humans"

by Mike Butcher
August 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hour One wants synthetic AI characters to be your digital avatars"

by Dean Takahashi
August 18, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Hour One Raises $20 Million Series A to Accelerate Virtual Twin Technology"

April 25, 2022

----------

